# My First 3D shoot!!!!



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

I am shooting my first 3D shoot tomorrow

any advice Plz??? 

Willie


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

dont take it to serious and just have fun.
after that breathe and sqeeze:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Take a lot of arrows along:wink:
I remember at my first 3D shoot, I lost and destroyed around 6 arrows at 28 targets. But the second tournament was much better.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*First 3-D*



Pardus said:


> I am shooting my first 3D shoot tomorrow
> 
> any advice Plz???
> 
> Willie


Skat raak en vertrou jou pennetjies.Dis befok lekker.
Sterkte
Philip


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Enjoy it. It's good fun.

Remember...

On uphill and downhill shots aim a bit lower.
On cross camber shots, lean the bow slightly into the camber.
Trust your first instinct. Don't second guess yourself.
Spray your arrow tips with "Dash". It makes them much easier to pull.
Learn from the old boys around you, there's some good advice out there.
There's nothing to be nervous about, it's meant to be fun.

Good luck and we expect a score of 480+. Keep us posted.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Willie you are going to enjoy it big time. Great people, a lot of fun and Magoebaskloof is awesome this time of year.


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

ok dit gaan nou dom klink ma ek weet nie. 

wat is a cross camber shot????


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

o and ASG im olny shooting for 3 weeks know so i'll see hey


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Pardus said:


> ok dit gaan nou dom klink ma ek weet nie.
> 
> wat is a cross camber shot????


Sal jou more oggend gou wys.


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

ok thanxz bossie


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Bushkey,

Please forward your e mail address to me so I can send you the magazine order form. 18h45 on a Friday and I'm still at the office!
We're putting the final touches on the mag before going to print tonight.
This next issue is going to be the Namibia feature and a humdinger of a magazine. 160 pages of African hunting. There is a fantastic article on bowhunting Duiker and our Namibian outfitters have really come to the party on their country feature.
Maak my sommer lus om gou gou weer in Namibia te gaan jag!:tongue:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Hey Bushkey,
> 
> Please forward your e mail address to me so I can send you the magazine order form. 18h45 on a Friday and I'm still at the office!
> We're putting the final touches on the mag before going to print tonight.
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

The shoot was awesome, a big thanks to Cecil and the other TZN club members who helped to make it such a success.
What a challenging and beautiful course.
I dropped out half way (can anyone say "girl pants") but there were some great arrows flung by others.
Afterwards cold beer and a great braai made for a fantastic after party.
What did you shoot Willie? Doesn't matter, you kicked my but anyway.


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

hi Ray

I shot a 367 

i shot 8 arows away and broke 2 so in all i lost 10 arows.

but it was flippen [email protected] gewees. 

thanxz to Cecil


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Good to hear that you enjoyed the shoot. Sounds like it was a bit of an expensive day out there but well worth it?:wink:


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

ya it was but it was all worth it. it was realy good.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Jy het mooi geskiet Willie
Ons begin almal onder en met baie pyle
Later raak dit beter
Hou so aan:darkbeer::wink:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Pardus said:


> hi Ray
> 
> I shot a 367
> 
> ...


Glad you had fun Willie, there will be lots more chances to lose arrows :wink:
See you on Thursday.


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

ya i know Ray but for me its all worth it to loos a arrow or 2 once in a whill. 

ya see u Thursday! i must just go and buy some arrows today


----------

